# Looking for plans



## crowell77 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi , Im looking for a plan you had on one of your old pages of a 3 cylinder radial engine . Im a hobby metal caster and im looking for a project for me and my son for a school project. Can you help. 

regards
Jeff


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 2, 2013)

Is this the one you are looking for ? this is designed as a bar stock engine and in the download section here.

PottyThreeCylinder.pdf
hope this helps. 
This is an air powered engine if you need Internal combustion let us know. 
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 2, 2013)

If you want /need  plans for internal combustion 3 cylinder radial look here

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Littlelocos-Model-Engineering/173276619803

IIRC the PIP plans were published in Model engine Builder magazine . so you can purchase the back issues from MEB or  the plan set from Todd for IRC $35. 
Todd is meticulous in his plans and machines a prototype before release. 
He was also a home schooling dad. He posts here from time to time. 
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 2, 2013)

Elmer Versbergs  version of a radial 3 air engine.
http://www.john-tom.com/ElmersEngines/11_Radial.pdf
Tin


----------



## crowell77 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thankyou Tin  Thats the one on face book, How do I purchase the plans from Todd ?. .Yes I do wont an internal combustion engine plan.  
regards 
Jeff


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 3, 2013)

Right now probably though face book. there should be contact info. My wife and his wife are in daily on line contact so I WILL get you the info. one way or another. 



> posted 4-8-13
> Hello,
> Just a quick note regarding the Pip Radial Engine Project. As of this month Littlelocos is back in action and the plans & instruction manual are available directly -- or -- through Model Engine Builder as a serialized construction series.
> 
> ...


His web page is not up yet so for now check e-Bay"

PIP Plans on E-Bay
$39.95    the  the $35 was probably a show special price of 3 years ago.

Tin


----------



## gus (Jun 3, 2013)

Tin Falcon said:


> Is this the one you are looking for ? this is designed as a bar stock engine and in the download section here.
> 
> PottyThreeCylinder.pdf
> hope this helps.
> ...



Hi Tin.

Thanks for the Air Operated Radial Engine plans. Looks a bit like the Ingersoll-Rand Radial Piston Engine I mounted to drive an overhead crane I built for the air compressor assembly shop. Same IR engine was very simple and very reliable and moved easy with a nudge on the pendant control.

Will find time to build this engine.Now building the Webster Gas Engine.First post done 10 mins ago.


----------



## gus (Jun 5, 2013)

Tin Falcon said:


> Elmer Versbergs  version of a radial 3 air engine.
> http://www.john-tom.com/ElmersEngines/11_Radial.pdf
> Tin



Hi Tin,

This Elmer Engine looks simpler to make.Will KIV this engine to build.
Webster is making good progress. Cutting the cylinder today and drafting Work Instructions and sketches before plunging in.

Regards,

Gus Teng.


----------

